# Schöne Trails Laacher See/ Weibern



## ruhri-uli (5. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich will ein Wochenende zum Laacher See bzw. nach Weibern.
Kennt jemand ein paar schöne Trails in der Ecke? Gerne als Track oder so.
Wir fahren All Mountain.

Viele Grüße und Danke!

Uli


----------



## mas7erchief (5. März 2010)

Hast ne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## great87rick (6. März 2010)

wollte die nächsten paar wochen auch mal vorbei schauen, wäre top wenn mir jemand (oder mas7erchief ;-)) einen tipp geben könnte...am liebsten natürlich singletrails

danke schonmal an euch....


----------



## mas7erchief (8. März 2010)

Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du im Lande bist. Vielleicht lässt sich ja was arrangieren.


----------



## Streckenposten (23. März 2010)

Hallo Bochum !
Sorry, ich habe dein Posting soeben erst gesehen. Ist das noch aktuell? Dann gib mir ein Signal und ich schicke dir einige Tracks.
Gruß Bernd aus Weibern / Eifel


----------

